# Rhino Tactics



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

first of all... I'm new xD 

a lot of people told me to get a rhino and I got it 

I use it to charge enemies before they shoot me with their guns

however I was versing a Tyranid player yesterday and all of my troops died because I charged in with a rhino 

Is there a good way to use a rhino against Tyranid players??


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

RedHotMagma said:


> first of all... I'm new xD
> 
> a lot of people told me to get a rhino and I got it
> 
> ...


If you could post yours and his list, it would help a lot. It may be more than just your rhino.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Basically, rhinos are _not_ assault vehicles. Yes they are designed to transport infantry from one place to another, but they are not designed for troops to disembark and assault. Primarily, I use them as a mobile firebase and a means of blocking firelanes. Due to the hatch in the top letting two models shoot out, movement dependent, it can be as effective as a razorback, or even a predator, especially when camped on objectives. This also means it can be used to support main assault vehicles such as dreadnoughts and land raiders, covering the flanks and rear of the vehicle too. Also, when rushing for objectives, don't forget smoke launchers as they can save you from having your ride shot out from under you.

As for tyranids, basically don't run towards them as they are a CC designed army, and therefore excel at that discipline. Keep them at mid range and target warriors/other shooty units with melta fire to prevent them from being taken out by enemy shooting. Then consolidate towards objectives, not the nearest enemy unit, or support a main assault which is capable of dealing with those nasty CC units e.g. TH/SS termies. Remember you cannot assault the turn you disembark, so don't get out unless you need to as it will leave you exposed to shooting and assaults.


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

the problem is that he(tyranid player) has 6 hive guards and 3 zoanthropes which tore my rhinos apart and the gaunts assaulted me right after... what I'm asking is that is there anyway to counter that?


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

RedHotMagma said:


> the problem is that he(tyranid player) has 6 hive guards and 3 zoanthropes which tore my rhinos apart and the gaunts assaulted me right after... what I'm asking is that is there anyway to counter that?


Short answer: Yes. 
Long answer: 

Check the ranges of weapons. 

Hive Guard are 24 inches plus a 6" move which gives them a threat range of 30 inches. At T6 and 2Ws, how can you counter that is you first question.

Zoansthropes are an 18" gun and a 6 " move, so the effective threat range is 24". They are T4 and W2(IIRC). So, any S8 shot will kill them in one unsaved wound. 

Translation: Long range, high strength weapons. Tyranids are pretty slow and don't have great range. Vindicators, whirlwind missle launchers, missle launchers, lascannons, orbital bombardment, thunderfire cannons, ranged dreadnaughts, sternguard in droppod (oh man, do I hate these guys), multimeltas, etc etc etc.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeh, I would say against:
Hive guard - sternguard in drop pod with combis (185)
Zoanthropes - typhoon speeders, melta weapons, missile launchers etc (S8+)

Take out those threats first, and don't forget about smoke launchers - they can save your bacon.


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

I was thinking about gunning the zoanthropes down with a bolter... I mean they have a 3+ invun so why not just bolter them down? 

PS. can you shoot the MM when you are in a rhino? if it can, can it shoot if the rhino moves?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Bolter fire is OK, but it'll take a while, plus you have to be in range, which is the same range as the psychic power the zoan has.
Any weapon shot out of a hatch is treated as a vehicle weapon (main or defensive), and therefore abides by vehicle shooting rules. I.e. at stationary or combat speed you can fire a MM (S8 - main weapon), but not at cruising speed.


----------



## The Dog Boy (Oct 6, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> .Any weapon shot out of a hatch is treated as a vehicle weapon (main or defensive), and therefore abides by vehicle shooting rules. I.e. at stationary or combat speed you can fire a MM (S8 - main weapon), but not at cruising speed.


I don't believe that this is correct in the current edition. If memory serves, under the rules for transport vehicles, it states that any model firing from inside counts as moving if the vehicle moves. Therefore any infantry model using a heavy weapon cannot fire if the vehicle moves. I don't have the BRB here, can someone verify?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] you are wrong, the anti tank, S10 AP1 lance is range 12", the S6(?) AP3 blast weapon is range 18"


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

The Dog Boy said:


> I don't believe that this is correct in the current edition. If memory serves, under the rules for transport vehicles, it states that any model firing from inside counts as moving if the vehicle moves. Therefore any infantry model using a heavy weapon cannot fire if the vehicle moves. I don't have the BRB here, can someone verify?


Correct


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

khrone forever said:


> [email protected] you are wrong, the anti tank, S10 AP1 lance is range 12", the S6(?) AP3 blast weapon is range 18"


actually, if i am correct and you are discussing the zoanthrope, it is 18 inch lance and a 24 inch small blast.


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

@spanner94ezekiel thanks for the advice  even though that shooting out of the vehicle rule was wrong (and the tryranid player did correct me on that) however I won against him today! thanks for the advice everyone


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

lokis222 said:


> actually, if i am correct and you are discussing the zoanthrope, it is 18 inch lance and a 24 inch small blast.


This is correct.


----------



## darklord3667 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks guys .This info also helped me!:victory:


----------

